# how to query EDID data using IORegistryExplorer



## gandalf01 (Oct 16, 2006)

I would like to query the EDID data from the OSX operating system. I understand that the EDID info is stored in the registry and that you can use the IORegistryExplorer to query the registry.
Alternatively, I have been told that you can query the registry using IORegistryExplorer fromthe command line using the following comand:    "ioreg -l -w0 | grep EDID"

I would like to be able to extract the serial number and model number of the attached display from the EDID and from there write it to a text file somehow.

We have a vbscript that does this job on our Windows PCs and would like to do the same on the Macs that run OSX. I'm guessing that the command could go into a shellscript although I'm a nove when it comes to that!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks.


----------

